# Is this a spider mite?



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Hi all just wondering what type of mite this is.


































Ricky


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Not completely sure here's some dichotomous keys.
Mite Identification Key
Dichotomous Key for Microarthropod Identification - Mites And Other Microarthropods
The first one is better


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Unfortunately I can't help with the IDing, but at this point (since you already have them) wouldn't it be easier to see if webs crop up in your vivarium to see whether they're spider mites?


----------

